

What do you look for in a startup CEO? - smokinn

Let's say there's a startup that has a fantastic product that's not yet public but is well on its way. Today the CEO got hit by a bus on his way to work. You're an investor and member of the board and whatnot and have a say in hiring a replacement CEO. What are you looking for?
======
cperciva
If I were in that position, I'd probably vote for not hiring a replacement CEO
yet.

Maybe this is just because of my lack of business experience, but I don't
really think a pre-revenue company particularly needs a full-time CEO; until
you've managed to make something people want, the challenges are primarily
technical.

------
smokinn
Why I'm asking this: I know someone who's looking for a CEO for a funded
startup with an apparently great product. I considered it briefly than wrote
myself off, deciding I was more of a CTO type and a CEO type, assuming a CEO
deals more with the business aspects of the startup.

Now however I'm wondering what a _startup_ CEO actually does. Still not going
to apply for the position but thought it would be interesting to solicit
information here as to what qualities are needed for a startup CEO.

------
olefoo
Good Teeth.

A distinct lack of a criminal record.

Sociopathic Tendencies.

Enough smarts to hide the sociopathic tendencies.

A fanatical adherence to the idea of projecting an image of ethical probity.

A deep dark secret that I can hold over him like a damocletian sword.

Or not. Realistically a CEO needs leadership skills and a keen sense of what
tasks are better handled by other people; everything else is optional.

------
ThanksBud
Integrity, passion, and experience in that order. My 2 cents and probably
over-priced.

~~~
smokinn
Business skills? Connections? Technology experience? Coder or not? Has a
presence than can convey leadership, Financial experience? etc. Are any of
these relevant/necessary?

~~~
ThanksBud
Absolutely. I was being very general and would say that these are all covered
in my "experience" category. Of course, all these are very fact specific. What
do you need the most? What gaps need to be filled? Can you outsource your
coding needs? Do you need investors or, if you already have investors, do you
need someone that can keep up investor relations? I stand by my original
comment that integrity and passion come first. After that, you need to make
sure that the person has the skills necessary to fill in the shoes of the
person you need. If you have more than one person with all these qualities, go
with you gut.

------
thepanister
To be committed, has a vision for the startup, the ability to move the startup
to the next stage, and the ability to solve problems promptly and properly.
And of course the ability to lead the team.

Passion for the startup, and ready to spend 18 hrs daily - if needed - just
for the sake of making the startup in a leading position.

But the problem that you won't be sure if the applicant for the CEO job really
has these abilities or not. You can know it, only if he/she has a history
record!

